# LMO in Calgary?



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

I have recently accepted an offer from an international company in Calgary for a Project Manager position, I am an Electrical Engineer from Sweden.

My potential employer told me that they will need to apply at first for some thing called LMO 'Labour Market Opinion' and once it is approved or positive thereafter we can start a work permit process!

The company says LMO process in Calgary is fast and they expect it in 4-6 weeks and that they know how to satisfy the requirements with regard to 2 weeks advertisement?! minimum salary range in advertisement?! it is confusing really!!

Can you please advise what is this LMO? How long does it take to be obtained in Calgary?


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Anders_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently accepted an offer from an international company in Calgary for a Project Manager position, I am an Electrical Engineer from Sweden.
> 
> ...


Hi, my husband has also been offered a Job in Calgary, we have been informed the avearge waiting time for an LMO is Appox 16 weeks at present. In saying this maybe the company whom have offered you your position may be able to fast track your LMO. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anders_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently accepted an offer from an international company in Calgary for a Project Manager position, I am an Electrical Engineer from Sweden.
> 
> ...


After it's approved, you can flight into Canada and apply for your work permit (WP) at Port of Entry (POE), as you are visa exempt. And based on your job's skill level, your wife will be issued an open work permit as well.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

